# Spinning- Help purchasing a spinning wheel, need suggestions



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Many years ago I had a louet, the simple I e, not fancy at all, I want to buy one that is foldable?, stores, compact, flat, lack of space, you know how that is, lol, my old one had only one treadle,
I need one that is like that, one treadle on the right side. Any suggestions. Hope this makes sense. 

Jan


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Schacht spinning wheel but it does not fold, however I do know that they do make one that does..........it had two treadles, but it is easy to switch......mine has one but a friends has two and it did not take long to feel comfortable with hers......


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Its my left knee, need to keep it under my chair, only way to keep my back straight. Hope this makes sense, I'm so glad that we have a forum for this

Thank you


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I just bought a Louet Victoria. You can see it as my avatar. It's small and light and folds. You can see in the photo that it's about as high as the seat of a chair.

It has two treadles, but the right one is the only one connected to the footman, and it can easily be treadled with the right foot only (or the left, for that matter). I tried it just out of curiosity.

Unlike the older Louets, which were all bobbin led, this one uses Scotch tension. It treadles smoothly and easily, even with one foot. The whole thing is smooth and easy. The action in the treadle(s) is smooth as silk. You can also get a different flyer and bobbins for higher speed, if you want that, and an "art head" that's bobbin lead with a bigger flyer and bobbins, so it's versatile, in case you decide you want to spin something different in the future.

Here's the wheel, and this is a good sale, BTW: https://www.etsy.com/listing/151778309/sale-and-free-shipping-louet-victoria?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=victoria%20spinning%20wheel&ref=sr_gallery_5

Here's the info on the speed kit: https://www.etsy.com/listing/211171409/louet-scotch-tension-high-speed-flyer?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=victoria%20spinning%20wheel%20speed%20kit&ref=sr_gallery_1

This head, plus flyer and bobbins will be more like your old Louet, and spin art yarns (if you want, or bulky yarns, or ply if you don't want): https://www.etsy.com/listing/265967371/new-art-yarn-kit-for-the-louet-s95-s96?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=victoria%20spinning%20wheel%20art%20kit&ref=sr_gallery_1

This is not the cheapest wheel you can find, but it's sturdy, well-finished, easy to use, and the smallest, lightest folding wheel I've found. Check around for price. You may be able to get a used wheel cheaper, but that first link is for a brand new one at the lowest price I've seen for even a used one. Mine has the oak finish, and I like it better than the birch.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Margit said:


> I have a Schacht spinning wheel but it does not fold, however I do know that they do make one that does..........it had two treadles, but it is easy to switch......mine has one but a friends has two and it did not take long to feel comfortable with hers......


I have the Schacht Ladybug and find it fits into the back seat or the boot of my little hatchback. I find it very easy to carry because of the built in carry handles. I did toy with the idea of purchasing the Sidekick, the one that folds but it was over $100 extra.

I also have three Ashford; one traditional and two travellers - one single treadle and the other double treadle, but I find that the Schacht is so much smoother to use. The Ashford do have a tendency to move forward when you spin, especially on polished boards or tiles. The Schacht does not move at all. Also, the treadles are so much larger than the Ashford and I find that they are situated in a more convenient position. The Schacht has more adaptability to changing the thickness of your spinning; they have several whorls and the bobbins are a little larger than the Ashford.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Ashford has the Traveler. Nice wheels


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

The king and queen bee from spinolution should be considered. They fold up nicely and have a,lazy kate attached. My favorite thing about them is that the two treadles are not right next to each other. It makes for a more comfortable and natural way to sit.


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Lendrum used to make a single treadle folding wheel. It now comes with two. My first wheel was a used Lendrum single treadle. So many accessories and it spins wonderfully. I have it still and love to spin on it. These wheels come up for sale from time to time on Ravelry where there are a couple of Lendrum groups. Good luck!


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a friend who has a Joy Wheel. It is small and fold. I forgot who the manufacturer. It may be an Ashford.


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

The best thing to do is to "test drive" a bunch of wheels. Depending on where you live, one of the larger knitters' conventions (e.g., Stitches West) or a large fiber arts festival should have a couple vendors that sell a variety of different wheels and are usually happy to let a prospective buyer try them out.


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you, I might have to attend stitches east if it comes close to the fort worth area. I'm going to a shop about an hour from me. Mary has a lot of different wheels. I think I'll spend the day there playing with them. It will be a perfect day.


----------

